
Why we get fat? No, really, why? - gronkie
http://theincidentaleconomist.com/wordpress/why-we-get-fat-no-really-why/
======
stevenp
I just finished reading Taubes's latest book, and I couldn't put it down. I
highly recommend it. I'm putting the science to the test to see how lean I can
really get.

